
Theory Testing in Psychology and Physics: A Methodological Paradox (1967) - nonbel
http://www.jstor.org/stable/186099
======
pella
full pdf:

[http://www.fisme.science.uu.nl/staff/christianb/downloads/me...](http://www.fisme.science.uu.nl/staff/christianb/downloads/meehl1967.pdf)

------
kwhitefoot
Brilliant!

The question is: have things changed, have the soft sciences got better?

~~~
nonbel
Not from my experience, it may even have gotten worse and spread. I wasn't
alerted to these problems during any phase of training, and recently got a PhD
in biomed. In fact I was encouraged to make these same mistakes. Maybe others
can give a different perspective.

------
pella
old HN comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7830767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7830767)

